# Good examples of Petrified Wood?



## Tom (27 Aug 2010)

Does anyone know of any good examples of layouts using petrified wood as a dominant feature in the scape? I've just made a layout in my old 40cm with it along with some very branchy, twisty wood and leftover ADA Forest Sand and it just looks so so orange! I've never used it in a proper scape before but I've had it ages - it's the stuff I got from Unipac for my Xmas 2008 layout in PFK. 

I've just filled up the tank, and have some Xmas Moss to put in at some point. Would like some Needle/Thin Leaved Java Fern too. Maybe Bolbitis but that comes up expensive! 

Tom


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (27 Aug 2010)




----------



## nayr88 (27 Aug 2010)

TGM's 10foot 'fallen treet' scape is with Petrified wood i dooooo believe.

very inspiring, hopefully ill make the trip there soon to see it in person.


----------



## verchap (31 Aug 2010)

heres one, petrified woof perhaps takes second place behind all those moss covered branches
http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2 ... ol=3&id=46


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (31 Aug 2010)

Before 'bones of the earth' TGM had a fossilised wood based display tank. I have some pics but I don't have them uploaded. Perhaps if you can find the first TGM meet thread you might see some pics in there.


----------



## Westyggx (12 Apr 2012)

Reigniting this thread as im after some insperation on petrified wood scapes, i cant make up my mind behind this or Dragon Stone..

Cheers


----------



## m_attt (12 Apr 2012)

this one Victor Lantos did, has to be my favourite


----------

